# London Road Shelter - Portsmouth - Mar 08



## Urban Mole (Apr 26, 2008)

Well visited this twice in 3 days back in March this year.
There have been a few reports of this place, so I wont bore you too much, but Ive never actually reported on this place, just thrown in the odd pic here and there on other forums.
So I thought Id just share some of these with you guys, as some havnt been repeated.






This is the layout of London Road.
A - Another entrance(blocked)
B - Original main entrance(blocked)
C - Is where we entered
D - Blast wall
E - Electric mains room
F - Kitchens
H - Rows of toilets
J - 2x emergency exits, with the ladders going upwards
East & West wings - dorms full of beds

On with the pics;















This is the stairs up the emergency exit.



















































Sorry if your bored with all those photos, but this place was so immense, its hard to show the sheer size of it in pictures, I must have been in there atleast 3hrs both times, and still wasnt bored of it.


----------



## melvinbmx (Apr 26, 2008)

Great photos. looks like a grand explore, love the glowing toilets shot.


----------



## Maniac (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic photos, even thou I've seen lots from this place before, there's several different ones there. 

Thanks for posting them. 

Maniac.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Mint looking place! That's a shitload of toilets there


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats the womens 
Note the steps in front of the first ones for the kids.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, wow! I love that toy soldier! That is so brilliant (you can tell I was a tomboy, can't you!  )...and that newspaper. Lots of photos of things I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Lots of photos of things I hadn't seen before.



Excellent, Im glad I had pictures some of you hadnt seen before, most of them were trinkets found wedged up the side of the iron sheeting...


----------



## snakehips (May 3, 2008)

Hi All.
Does anyone know for sure if this place has been sealed now?


----------



## cogito (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, the council bricked it up.


----------



## snakehips (May 5, 2008)

cogito said:


> Yeah, the council bricked it up.



Thanks mate. Interested in any other explores like this one though. Gissa shout if you need a buddy!


----------



## spacepunk (May 5, 2008)

That toy soldier is probably made of lead and is worth a few bob.
Great stuff.


----------



## randomnut (Aug 1, 2008)

Is there absolutely no way into this place now?


----------



## cogito (Aug 11, 2008)

Afraid not, within 3-4 days of it being open Portsmouth City Council bricked it back up.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 11, 2008)

randomnut said:


> Is there absolutely no way into this place now?



Unless you come equipped with this;


----------

